# Worst Range Ever



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Tesla newbie question here.

All you Model S owners...what is the worst range you ever got on a charge and what were the conditions like when you got it. Trying to get a feel for what I really need in the way of range and whether that bigger battery is worth the added expense.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Another Tesla





Dan Detweiler said:


> Another Tesla newbie question here.
> 
> All you Model S owners...what is the worst range you ever got on a charge and what were the conditions like when you got it. Trying to get a feel for what I really need in the way of range and whether that bigger battery is worth the added expense.
> 
> ...


@Dan Detweiler,

A few things come to mind. "Go BIG or go home", "Bigger is Better", and the all time great "Size Matters"!!! 
All in jest. Looking forward to more informative replies! As range is key for me as well.....need a pack for an almost 200 mile round trip commute, on a single charge to boot! So winter range is MY big concern, and the loss there of.

On a side note....how's your 'auction' going?

Ski


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @Dan Detweiler,
> 
> On a side note....how's your 'auction' going?
> 
> Ski


Three days to go on the auction. It will probably be pretty quiet until we get to the final day. Every bid that's made is a little more towards options on the Model 3.

Dan


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

@Dan Detweiler @Skione65

Comes in 3 battery sizes like the other 2 models come in.

1. Base is a rear wheel drive single motor, which gives you around 215 miles. Realistically it is like 190 miles because people drive in different ways.

2. Max range, well the name says it all. It is a dual motor all wheel drive so it provides you more range. And it is way faster than base (rear wheel drive single motor). Don't know exact numbers but, It will probably give 50 more miles of range than base.

3. Performance, is a dual motor awd as well. Basically its faster than (1 & 2) But the range is more than base and less than max range. Don't know exact numbers but it should be around 30 more miles of range than base.

So if you are worried about not getting enough range, I'd definately go with number 2 (max range). If you want to stay within budget, go with base single motor. But remember Elon said earlier that the upgrade from base to max range is going to be less than $5,000. I believe it is totally worth it.

If you are looking for speed and amazing acceleration with a good balance between range and power, choose the performance package.

If you wanna take it a step further get the performance and the $10,000 ludicrous mode haha of you have the extra cash. (Ludicrous mode can only be bought with performance package).

Jaspal.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jaaspal said:


> [But remember Elon said earlier that the upgrade from base to max range is going to be less than $5,000.


You may be mis-remembering. Elon said that the dual-motor upgrade would be under 5k, not an upgraded battery.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716747844175142912


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm the wrong guy to ask for that question. I drive moderately and have a lifetime consumption of 308 Wh/Mile on 19 inch wheels with standard Michelin tires and in the rather forgiving weather of Southern California most of the time.

I did a 222.6 mile drive around Southern California last Saturday, but I was opportunity charging when I can, including a supercharger that just opened in Temecula.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Another Tesla newbie question here.
> 
> All you Model S owners...what is the worst range you ever got on a charge and what were the conditions like when you got it. Trying to get a feel for what I really need in the way of range and whether that bigger battery is worth the added expense.
> 
> ...


Dan,
I can't speak for the Tesla but I can give you a idea of what can happen to range on a LEAF in a Southern winter. 
I have a RT commute of 62 miles. The leaf generally has a combined driving range of 85-90 miles. My commute is probably 65% highway driving with the rest at higher city speeds, 40-50mph. If I take it easy, I will get to work with 65% in warm temps. So getting home with 25-30%. But in the winter, I have gotten to work with as low as 49% when it was 15 degrees out and full heat all the way. Usually warmer by the time I get off so the way home is usually better. You can save juice some if wear a coat and gloves!! I have charging avail for free at work for now, so not a problem usually. So as you can see, you take a big hit in the cold. In the summer, the A/C doesn't take as much juice as the heat does in the winter by a long shot.

I have to agree with the others, BIGGER is the way to go. If you are stretching the limits of the battery to begin with and have no charging available, you want that cushion for when its cold and you are running late . Plus don't forget about range loss over time. It really isn't that much from what I hear about the S, but it will be a factor if you keep that car a long time.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

In very cold weather, snowstorm (wet/slick roads), I got about 160 miles (mine is rated at 265) or 40% loss. That is very rare. Usually in winter its more like 20% loss.

If you're used to driving in warmer weather you do need to be careful as the temperature/conditions change. A charger you could make in the summer may be unreachable in the winter...

This is what I measured a while back:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> In very cold weather, snowstorm (wet/slick roads), I got about 160 miles (mine is rated at 265) or 40% loss. That is very rare. Usually in winter its more like 20% loss.
> 
> If you're used to driving in warmer weather you do need to be careful as the temperature/conditions change. A charger you could make in the summer may be unreachable in the winter...
> 
> ...


thank you TeslaLiving! I'm glad there are current owners like you tracking all the ins/outs. Once the Model3 is closer, I am sure I will be digging thru all your blog posts looking for tips and hints to how you have recorded and used data. (if I were to go back and have a career/life do-over, I want to get into statistical analysis - not that I don't like what I do, but I tend to want to categorize and quantify everything into a spreadsheet (and I love Nate Silver))
Based on my climate, curious if you've done something similar in the 40F-80F dry vs wet range. We rarely see sub 30 temps and ice/snow totally shuts down our entire road system, so unless one wants to spend 4 hours stuck in traffic to travel 10 miles, it's best to just avoid driving all together. BUT, November-April has around a 50% chance of wet roads.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I never really studied wet vs dry. The cold is very noticeable but the wet vs dry really hasn't made enough difference that I spent time looking into it. So anecdotally I wouldn't worry much about it but would be a good thing to get numbers on sometime.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> thank you TeslaLiving! I'm glad there are current owners like you tracking all the ins/outs. Once the Model3 is closer, I am sure I will be digging thru all your blog posts looking for tips and hints to how you have recorded and used data. (if I were to go back and have a career/life do-over, I want to get into statistical analysis - not that I don't like what I do, but I tend to want to categorize and quantify everything into a spreadsheet (and I love Nate Silver))
> Based on my climate, curious if you've done something similar in the 40F-80F dry vs wet range. We rarely see sub 30 temps and ice/snow totally shuts down our entire road system, so unless one wants to spend 4 hours stuck in traffic to travel 10 miles, it's best to just avoid driving all together. BUT, November-April has around a 50% chance of wet roads.


Wet v dry is a good question to ask any owners from the UK...

Not sure if any of the guys that frequent SpeakEV.com are here, but those guys know wet.


----------

